# Oil Gauge on TO-35 Ferguson - Connects Where?



## mrs_fix_it (Dec 11, 2010)

Have brand new oil gauge for our tractor and the previous one was disconnected prior to us having obtained this tractor. I am not sure of the routing. Could someone please point us in the right direction as to where the oil gauge line goes on a TO-35 Ferguson Z134 Engine. Our current connection is filling the gauge with water.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What's the pressure reading?:lmao: Welcome to the forum! No input on that, but it must have a bolt or some form of plug in the block down low by the oil pan.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

mrs_fix_it said:


> Have brand new oil gauge for our tractor and the previous one was disconnected prior to us having obtained this tractor. I am not sure of the routing. Could someone please point us in the right direction as to where the oil gauge line goes on a TO-35 Ferguson Z134 Engine. Our current connection is filling the gauge with water.
> 
> Thank you!!!


When was the oil drained last (completly) and is the water level going down in the radiator?


----------



## Jerry/MT (Feb 11, 2010)

mrs_fix_it said:


> Have brand new oil gauge for our tractor and the previous one was disconnected prior to us having obtained this tractor. I am not sure of the routing. Could someone please point us in the right direction as to where the oil gauge line goes on a TO-35 Ferguson Z134 Engine. Our current connection is filling the gauge with water.
> 
> Thank you!!!


It must be connected to the block drain hole! That's a new one on me. 

I know the oil pressure tapping for the Z120 and Z129 is on the right side of the block below the battery. if the Z134 has a partial flow filter it will be behind the filter and above it slightly, as I recall


----------

